# EFTTA prüft jetzt auch monofile Schnüre



## Anglerboard-Team (7. August 2006)

Pressemeldung

*Jetzt neu: Offizielle Testergebnisse für monofile Schnüre*

Eine Reihe monofiler Schnüre, die frei auf dem Europäischen Markt käuflich sind, wurden auf den Durchmesser und die Reisskraft getestet und die Ergebnisse mit den angegebenen Werten auf den Spulen verglichen. Die Ergebnisse sind erstaunlich und wurden jetzt erstmalig auf der www.eftta.com veröffentlicht. 

Es ist weitläufig bekannt, dass viele Hersteller von monofilen Schnüren eine stärkere Reisskraft angeben als das Produkt eigentlich besitzt. Verbraucher sollen denken, sie könnten einen 6kg Fisch angeln, wenn der Hersteller schon im voraus weis, dass die Schnur bei spätestens 4kg reissen wird. 

Unkorrekte Beschriftung der Schnüre ist in den letzten Jahren zu solch einem grossen Problem geworden, dass der Europäische Angelgerätehandel sich der Sache angenommen hat und einen Angelschnurstandard entwickelt hat. Alle Angelschnure können bei der EFTTA, dem Europäischen Angelgeräteverband, eingereicht werden, wo sie dann in einem unabhängigen Labor auf Durchmesser und Reisskraft geprüft werden. Alle Schnüre, deren Werte den Etiketten der Spulen bei einem Toleranzbereich von +/-10% entsprechen, werden mit dem EFTTA Qualitätslogo ausgezeichnet. Dieses Logo kann fortan auf den Spulen gedruckt werden, um damit dem Verbraucher die korrekte Beschriftung dieser Schnur zu garantieren. Eine Liste der Schnüre, welche bisher das EFTTA Qualitätslogo erhalten haben, kann auf der Angelschnurtestseite der EFTTA Webseite gefunden werden. 

Da es immernoch eine Reihe von Firmen gibt, die weiterhin die Spulen falsch auszeichnen, hat EFTTA einen weiteren Schritt unternommen und testet jetzt in Abständen wahllos monofile Schnüre aus ganz Europa und veröffentlicht die Testergebnisse. Auf der EFTTA Webseite können Testergebnisse von den Firmen Daiwa, Colmic, Tubertini, Falcon, Grauvell, Maxima, Rapala, Trabucco, Sensas und vielen anderen gefunden werden. Die auf den Etiketten ausgezeichneten Werte für Durchmesser und Reisskraft finden sich gleich neben den gemessenen Werten des EFTTA Labors. Dadurch erkennt man sofort, welche Schnüre korrekt beschrieben sind, und welche falsche Werte benutzen. 

Um weitere Informationen zu diesem Thema zu erhalten, wenden Sie Sich bitte an info@eftta.com.

*Hier gehts zum kommentieren und diskutieren>>*


----------

